# Dub Mk5 Golf



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

The list of products and appliances I used where:

Stihl Pressure washer
HD Foam Lance
Meguiars Hyper Wash
Meguiars Gold Class shampoo
2 Bucket method
Drying towels
Bilberry wheel cleaner
Sonus Ultra fine clay
Dodo Juice Slippy Solutions
Poor boys wheel sealant
Autosol
AutoGlym Fast Glass
AutoGlym Glass polish on headlights
Auto Glym Interior Shampoo
Meguiars G220 DA Polisher 
Chemical Guys Hexlogic Pads (Mainly used the white polishing pad because swirls were pretty minor and used green around the bottom of the car)
Menzerna Intensive Polish
Poorboys white diamond glaze
Dodo Juice pre wax cleanser
Dodo Juice Supernatural wax 
Dodo Juice Supernatural buffing cloth
Dodo Juice Supernatural foam applicators
Poor boys Natural Look for dash and engine bay and other plastics and rubbers around the body.
Zymol leather Cleaner

The process went like this:

Snowfoam with bilberry sprayed on the wheels to loosen off any brake dust etc.

















Washed with two bucket method
Clayed with Sonus Ultra Fine and Dodo Juice slippy solution was used as lubricant, however the rear of the car required tardis because the ultra fine wasn't lifting the severe tar








Then went over certain areas with a detailing brush and all purpose cleaner and degreaser
















































After dressed









Wheels were cleaned with bilberry however they didn't really need it as there was no signs of brake dust but was done anyway as I didn't want to seal the wheels with any hidden imperfections underneath that could potentially damage them.

Then car was brought into the garage where I used a pneumatic air hose with the blower attachment to blow water out of any places I couldn't dry with the towels to prevent water running down during polishing.
I then used a LED Lenser P3 torch to look for swirls and other imperfections, the swirls were very very minor as the car has been kept in pristine condition by the owner, the only thing was that at the bottom of the car there were more swirls than anywhere else because there is always more dirt and grit build up here so its rubbed into the paint more so I used a green pad for these areas. There was not a single scratch on the car either so no scratch removal was needed. Here are some pictures, it is hard to see the swirls but just to give you guys an idea;
Swirls before








After








Few 50/50's
















Light before








Light After








After polishing stage








The wheels have a polished face on them and I wanted to bring them back up to shine and got a lend of this of Aidy Nugent, it is a really useful tool, must buy one myself now! Makes polishing wheels 10x easier!
















Then 3 layers of wheel sealant 








Finish 








After a glaze and a seal








Then applied 3 layers of Zymol Glasuir wax and here are the final pictures  pity it wasn't a sunny day 









































































































































Thanks and appreciate any views you have


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Bah images are not up, says maintenance and back soon but I wanna see now  lol. Can't wait!! :thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn you photobucket, where's the pics?!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm, some errors with your image uploads there.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking forward to these once photobucket sorts itself out.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

WTF come on photobucket! well I will say nice work buddy :thumb:
I will be back to check! I can edit this you know :lol:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Grr this is so annoying, if admin wants to delete this thread and I promise to re post this once photobucket sorts themselves out, and i thought i was paying for a premium account....good service photobucket....


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Was looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Pictures now working


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking good :thumb: but how you could be  out in that snow washing the car is beyond me hahaha:lol:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent! Seen this a few times on the forums. Always thought it was a gti!
:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Great work again Mate.

You seem to be doing alot of modified cars. Im dead jealous !

Fair play. :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice job but horrible car


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work mate, well played.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

padraicGil said:


> Great work again Mate.
> 
> You seem to be doing alot of modified cars. Im dead jealous !
> 
> Fair play. :thumb:


Yeah but all the lowered cars hurt your back more  lol but at least this golf and the leon you could lift them up at the touch of a button :thumb:

Thanks everyone else!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Nice job but horrible car


Each to their own I suppose, Depends what you're into! Thanks anyways


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

keano said:


> Excellent! Seen this a few times on the forums. Always thought it was a gti!
> :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Yeah it would have popped up in quite a few forums, always at shows across the UK and not many about with the same amount of work put into!

Love your edt 30 btw! This guys brother has one and I should be detailing it soon too, cant wait


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Not my cup of tea, but looks fantastic for what it is! Great job.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Another cracking job and very nice car!!

Prefer the Leon mind :lol:

Take it your into your modified motors then?


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Spuj said:


> Another cracking job and very nice car!!
> 
> Prefer the Leon mind :lol:
> 
> Take it your into your modified motors then?


I second that... :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

:thumb:Jeeez that is one sweet golf:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work again


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job done..nice beading..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice looking DUB..

Will we be seeing it at Early Edition this weekend ..


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Spuj said:


> Another cracking job and very nice car!!
> 
> Prefer the Leon mind :lol:
> 
> Take it your into your modified motors then?


Big time, the modified scene is pretty big over here in N.Ireland and I love it! I have another detail I must through up of a mk5 jetta on Air also on gold rotiforms with a polished face its very nice!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

qstix said:


> Very nice looking DUB..
> 
> Will we be seeing it at Early Edition this weekend ..


Possibly, it was at the edition 38X and heres a pic of it at it

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....434303776051.212536.570886051&type=1&theater

Thanks everyone else


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats awesome, looks like they are keeping you busy :thumb:

Will definately look out for that write up, love the Jettas!!


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Another good job lad.
Think I seen this car sitting in James McMullans in Castledawson a couple of months ago?
My Leon is badly in need of a good buff and the stone chips filled in!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning car


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

i'm in love!!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I am loving how low that is! I want it!


----------

